# Fernando pasó los 3.000



## América

No puedo desperdiciar la oportunidad, pues acabo de leer un post tuyo y tienes ya *3007*, jeje, así que aprovecho para agradecerte por toda la ayuda brindada . 

_*MUCHAS FELICIDADES*_​


----------



## Mei

Muchas Felicidades Fernando


----------



## Jhorer Brishti

Muchísimas felicidades Fernando y gracias por contribuir tus comentarios a estos foros. Siempre piensas de tu propio modo que es muy buena cosa!


----------



## cuchuflete

¡Gracias Fernando!

 Me gusta mucho leerte, Fernando.
Tienes ideas y opiniones fuertes, la flexibilidad de
aceptar y considerar nuevas perspectivas, igual que
informaciones.  Siempre te portas como caballero.

Felicidades,
cuchu​


----------



## Alundra

¡¡¡ENHORABUENA FERNANDO!!! 

Da gusto leer tus mensajes, son muy buenos. 

Alundra.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

*Feliz postaniversario​​*
*¡cuantas son las ayudas que nos has dado!*​


----------



## la reine victoria

Congratulations! and Thanks
Fernando.​ 



Always a pleasure to read your posts.​ 
Thank you for sending me your biography. I shall treasure it forever. ​ 

La Reine V​


----------



## diegodbs

Aún a riesgo de ser repetitivo, reiterativo y redundante, también yo te refelicito por tus t-resmil. 
Sigue por aquí y no faltes a la cita diaria con estos foros.


----------



## Rayines

¡Te felicito, Fernando!


----------



## Eugin

*Es que si uno tiene que ser "repetitivo, reiterativo y redundante", como dice nuestro gran amigo Diego, debe ser porque muchas personas pensamos igual sobre una persona, ¿no es cierto????  *


*Así que, Fernando, no nos asustes más con una "quasi-partida" y sigue regalándonos la dicha de tenerte entre nosotros!!  *​ 
* Mis más sinceras felicitaciones!!! *​


----------



## cirrus

Fernando what can I say?  Thank you!  
As well as contributing so much to the forum you can see the way your English is developing as you participate.


----------



## elroy

*Congratulations!*

Many thanks for your contributions, and your unfailing sense of humor.  
Your posts almost always bring a smile to my face. ​


----------



## Agnès E.

Bonjour Fernando !
Félicitations pour vos 3000 posts. *





* French classes 101.


----------



## Outsider

_¡Parabienes, Fernando!
Felicidades!
_​


----------



## Fernando

My blushed "thank you" to all the community of liars of WR who have posted in these thread. Thank you for the opening to America, for the French classes to Agnès, for the parabéns to Outsider, for the praising of my "sense of humour"  to Elroy, for the good manners of my usual "opponents" Mei and Jhorer.

Thank you to the 60 foreros who have viewed the thread without posting. You are really honest people, unlike Alundra, Cuchuflete, tiger_uhuhu, Rayines, La Reine and Cirrus.


----------



## heidita

Fernando, se me había pasado, mi único amigo en lo del "único idioma"..... 

De una radical a un moderado:

Enhorabuena, congratulations, Herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## lazarus1907

¡Enhorabuena, Fernando!

No es nada fácil llegar a los 3000 sólo con mensajes inteligentes y sin comentarios innecesarios o superfluos.


----------



## beatrizg

Me uno a este festejo desde un rincon parisino... (el computador tambien lo es...  ...pero, como dejar pasar esta celebracion?)

Feliz 3000, Fernando. 
Gracias por estar por aqui.


----------



## Eugin

Fernando said:
			
		

> My blushed "thank you" to all the community of liars of WR who have posted in these thread. Thank you for the opening to America, for the French classes to Agnès, for the parabéns to Outsider, for the praising of my "sense of humour"  to Elroy, for the good manners of my usual "opponents" Mei and Jhorer.
> 
> Thank you to the 60 foreros who have viewed the thread without posting. You are really honest people, unlike Alundra, Cuchuflete, tiger_uhuhu, Rayines, La Reine and Cirrus.


 
Fernando,
nosotros también te queremos!


----------



## Fernando

Gracias, Kleine Heidi, Eugin y Beatriz.

Laurus, debe ser dificilísimo, sí. Yo desde luego no lo he conseguido.


----------



## cubaMania

3000!!! Good for you, Fernando.  Thanks for all the informative posts.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Congratulations, Fernando!

Me haces reir, pensar, aprender .... de vez en cuando todo al mismo tiempo!

Gracias,
Chaska


----------



## fenixpollo

Feliz Postiversario, Fernando.

Agradezco tu colaboración y tu sentido de humor... aunque no me creas.


----------



## Sparrow22

*ay, estoy llegando un poquito tarde, pero.............*

*no lo suficiente para saludar a un caballero del foro !!!!!!!  *

*Me alegra compartir el foro contigo !!!!!! *

*Y por muchisimos post más !!!!*


----------



## Fernando

Gracias a Cubamania, fenixpollo, Sparrow22 y Chaska. Me alegra especialmente recibir saludos de las personas con las que mantengo discrepancias, lo que revela que no me han excluido (completamente al menos) de las personas con las que se puede hablar.

Si hay algun rezagado que quiera contribuir, un PM se agradece igualmente para dejar paso a foreros que "han cumplido miles" mas recientemente.


----------

